# WANTED: Somehwere to crash for the weekend.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes folks, this is a one in a lifetime opportunity. I was going to put in on EBAY, but I thought I'd let my old DP friends have first go.

I need somewhere to say this weekend, Fri - Sun, in the Thames Valley / London area. This is coz I'm currently working on a contract in Basingstoke and the hotels in the surrounding area costing < ?200 a night are totally booked out. I only need 1 square metre of floor space to sleep(anywhere will do), will be completely inconspicous, no feeding, won't be out all hours of the night, and will entertain you with witty comments and insightfull social analysis.

Any takers ? Please ? Either that or I've got to travel all the way back to Norwich.

I love you all.

I can be contacted here, or on 077929 43063, or on [email protected]

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Are you SERIOUS???

anyhwere? Wha-???

You're like me.. AND, MY TAX FILE NUMBER ISS....

I'M GONNA RING YOU UP AND GIVE YOU A PRANK CALL

BoreD


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Somehwere Anyhwere... I made ANOTHER mistake.

I'm getting SHLIGHTLY "obsessed" with spelling mistakes at this point..
I dont like them


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

martin, you bloody lunatic, what are you doing posting your phone number on an internet forum? I mean, i alone have already sold that information to at least five mental health telemarketers, and one herbal therapy guru.

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

You crazy Anglo Saxon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

sebastian said:


> martin, you bloody lunatic, what are you doing posting your phone number on an internet forum? I mean, i alone have already sold that information to at least five mental health telemarketers, and one herbal therapy guru.
> 
> s.


He's an existentialist.

I think they should wipe this thread off.

Maybe He wants GIRLS to ring Him


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

I think we're all involuntary existentialists on this board.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, form an orderly queue everyone......anyone ? Poo. No it doesn't matter now....I've found a nice ditch to sleep in.

Strangely enough, I haven't had any crank calls. My faith in human nature is restored. And yes, I do want girls to call me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Yes, form an orderly queue everyone......anyone ? Poo. No it doesn't matter now....I've found a nice ditch to sleep in.
> 
> Strangely enough, I haven't had any crank calls. My faith in human nature is restored. And yes, I do want girls to call me.


  I hope you find a place.

I'm in Australia though.

:roll: Did you just "make this thread up" from the depths of your imagination?


Ziggomatix said:


> I think we're all involuntary existentialists on this board.


I love you.

Howcome, I never find "shop assistants" etc with DP symptoms/behaviour?

I mean (except for Kari), the behaviour is specific.

I think DP/DR relates to a certain RAISED "brain chemical", mainly because it can be induced by pot etc.

But I think the SAME brain chemical is triggered by "Psyche" overload...

I like your use of the word "involuntary".

Everyone here has a certain... hmm.
Existentialist... how is that simply defined?
Humble? Simple? Kind? Concientious??? Drifting????

Except Paul Weller has an ego. I bow


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Existentialist definition:
"a philosopher who emphasizes freedom of choice and personal responsibility but who regards human existence in a hostile universe as unexplainable"

FLOAT

I can "contradict" this though. So can Kari and Sleeping Beauty.

Misty and Cynthia dont though

I've got too much anger

Erm... how is 
*a philosopher who emphasizes freedom of choice and personal responsibility but who regards human existence in a hostile universe as unexplainable*
Considered MENTAL ILLNESS?

And what about POT etc can trigger it?

I think it's REVERSE mental illness.. Political leaders NEED a "touch" of DP

If I have DP can you "tell" by my cognitive function?
What about my PTSD, and paranoia and delusion?

And neurosis.

Where does it all lie?

can all the parts ever make a "whole"?

I'm demented. Why is everyone hurting me?
I'm hyper-vigilant


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

"Hostility"

Is THAT the missing element?

Emphasizes personal responsibility, yes.

Freedom of choice? Yeah, I'm aware of that, quite highly!

Paranoia, pacifist, matyr, Autonomous, naturally.

I'm sorry. I like to DEFINE things, so I can feel safe and then "forget" about them

(I'm seeing "dog collars")


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Ghost - are you on drugs ? If you're not, you certainly need to be. In the nicest possible way of course.  And no, it didn't come from the depths of my imagination...I really am homeless. Or at least I was. I don't think my imagination is that barren.

You know, all this talk of dog collars and philosophy makes me wonder. Yes. I'm going to squat Buddha-like under my desk and contemplate the universe, then belch out my four (or so) noble truths. If, while I'm contemplating, I go a bit red in the face, just pat me (hard) on the back a couple of times. That should shift it.

THE FOUR NOBLE TRUTHS(tm):

1.) Nothing is certain.
2.) Everyone dies
3.) All political and social leaders are liars
4.) Thunder is god banging his dustbin lids.

Spread the word. ?11.99 hardback.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Ghost - are you on drugs ? If you're not, you certainly need to be. In the nicest possible way of course.  And no, it didn't come from the depths of my imagination...I really am homeless. Or at least I was. I don't think my imagination is that barren.
> 
> You know, all this talk of dog collars and philosophy makes me wonder. Yes. I'm going to squat Buddha-like under my desk and contemplate the universe, then belch out my four (or so) noble truths. If, while I'm contemplating, I go a bit red in the face, just pat me (hard) on the back a couple of times. That should shift it.
> 
> ...


What drugs should I try.

I've ALWAYS wanted to do heroin.

I'm serious. Except, the money. I need a way to "block out the world", I need to be self-indulgent for once, and save some energy.

Martinelv you're "cute", everyone on this board is.. I dont actually get it. I keep waiting for Mr Hyde to show..

I dont think you were homeless I think you just wanted to put your REAL phone number up - for some weird reason

You really dont CARE, do you...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry, I was being facetious, but you knew that already. I recommend all drugs and none.

Why do you want to block out the world ? Do you suffer from schizophrenia, honestly ?

And yes I do care. I think mental illness is the most spitefull thing. Unfortunately, since I've been DR/DP free for quite a while, my empathy is fading...not my sympathy though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Sorry, I was being facetious, but you knew that already. I recommend all drugs and none.
> 
> Why do you want to block out the world ? Do you suffer from schizophrenia, honestly ?
> 
> And yes I do care. I think mental illness is the most spitefull thing. Unfortunately, since I've been DR/DP free for quite a while, my empathy is fading...not my sympathy though.


My empathy is GOOD.

I kinda knew you were being facetious, but then again I didn't.
I think "straight", then moronic, then BOTH at once.
I have two strands.
The logical, socially acceptable glimmer, which always gets swamped by the FOOL. But the "reasoning" ticks away as the fool writes. I have "co-awareness" of the fool and the logical one.

My Mum did something I've "seen" in
D'arcy Wretzky (ex-smashing pumpkins)
Coby Shaddix (Papa Roach)
Amy Lee (Evanescence)

Where a fool "shell" was manifested by external influence whilst a true voice STRUGGLES against the reins to get out.
My "shell" isn't a "personality disorder" it's a foolish delusion/persona that goes very deep. The maladjustment, compromise & dark hatred knows no bounds. I'm trapt in the jesters body, with eyes that are watching my humiliation. I have "co-awareness" because this foolish persona was deluded into my eyes by my Mother. The intensity and brutalness that Coby Shaddix feels in His clown shell are mine. It's humbling, infuriating and IMPOSSIBLE to climb out of.

I bow

and bow

and.. bow

Yes. I want/need to block out the world.

I've been very "exposed" since I was 5, a nervous wreck. Call it SCHIZOPHRENIA, call it whatever you wish.

I have no peace. I'm defenceless and I'm sad (and no-one cares)
Call it what you wish, I need to block people out, or else I'll die.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

I _knew_ this would happen.. It's on a separate PAGE
I cant control ANYTHING


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

*I'M PISSED OFF*

I give up on you, Martinelv


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll take that as a yes then. Either way, don't give up on me.

Why are you pissed off ? You say you're in Australia ? What are you doing up at this time of night ? Try and get some sleep.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

*SHUT UP*

You put your phone number on the screen


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Shutting up now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

SHUT UP


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

ghost said:


> SHUT UP


2 week ban.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Two week ban. At least it isn't the lifetime ban i got over at hppdonline.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> Two week ban. At least it isn't the lifetime ban i got over at hppdonline.


I tend to be too lenient. 
You probably wont be banned here Zigg. Sometimes you're an ass but I do appreciate your humour.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks...i guess. If any of us say something out of line or acts like an ass (e.g. me), we've all got that great scapegoat of DP though. DP did it! I'd say the same for ghost, but I don't think DP makes anyone a raving sociopath. Don't take that the wrong way ghost...I support whatever cause it is you are fighting for. 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> Thanks...i guess. If any of us say something out of line or acts like an ass (e.g. me), we've all got that great scapegoat of DP though. DP did it! I'd say the same for ghost, but I don't think DP makes anyone a raving sociopath. Don't take that the wrong way ghost...I support whatever cause it is you are fighting for. 8)


  Y.ou k.n.ew I. w.as b.ann.ed y.ou = S.c.um.bu.ck.et.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

looks like you havent learned your lesson.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

dakotajo said:


> looks like you havent learned your lesson.


No Ghost hasn't.

Ghost, smarten up an.d qu.i.t typ.in.g l.i.ke .U. R. k.ewl.

Ghost - If you want to use this site to help yourself GREAT but please use some tact. If you want to use this site to irritate and distract others from getting help.......

Next ban is perma-ban?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

How can you ban someone? Do you just block their IP address from coming to the site or what?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Revelation said:


> dakotajo said:
> 
> 
> > looks like you havent learned your lesson.
> ...


I d.ont u.derst.and. w.ha.t y.ou're ta.lkin.g a.bout.

I'm t.ryin.g m.y bes.t.

I h.ave feelin.gs.

I am typ.ing li.ke thi.s bec.ause I a.m stress.ed. I a.m tryin.g to ty.pe LES.S. and conserv.e energ.y. I ge.t ver.y wou.n.d u.p a.n.d g.et an.gr.y and in.sult. peop.le and cuss.

I think. writ.ing "stop. wr.iting lik.e I thin.k I'm cool". is ru.de be.cau.se I wasn't (an.d y.ou kn.ow it) you're a.s parano.id a.s my Moth.er.

NO.T everythin.g "mean.s somethin.g" and S.OM.E actio.ns are innocent. on.e thing th.at the o.ther insul.ting guy said. correctl.y was tha.t people co.me he.re for suppor.t and ca.re. But I can.t "feel goo.d" if people are wri.ting "y.ou haven't learnt your lesson" and "st.op writin.g lik.e you're cool."

Ziggomatix wrote brazenly on th.e screen after I wasn't abl.e to wr.ite any.thing on th.e screen, it's annoyin.g and you are cle.ar on a fe.w things
I'm Asper.ger's
And tha.t scumbuck.et isn't a swear wo.rd. And that standards are se.t much higher for me because my communication is h.arder to control.

Scumb.ucket isn't rea.lly insulting or hi.ghly anti-social b.ut you're making it so, for reasons on.ly known to yourselves.
Your wr.iting style is enoug.h to Pro.voke me in.to an emotion.al outburs.t. I am trying to hol.d in stress and pressure as big as a mountain.

And, you.r writin.g style Janine & pu.re narco.tic & dakot.a joe assume's you "know" me, it's familiar talk, bu.t it makes it cutting (and y.ou know it) becaus.e I dont know any of yo.u and have no emotiona.l connectio.n to you.

This is harrassing as I tr.y to start again. W.ith my sever.e PTSD, it's no.t a ni.ce way. to start m.y morning.. I was going for Reiki later thi.s afternoon. I wasn't pu.t on eart.h to make oth.er peoples lives perfect & happ.y before m.y own


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

> I wasn't pu.t on eart.h to make oth.er peoples lives perfect & happ.y before m.y own


Well I was, at least to try anyway.

Ghost, start typing properly.

You are free to use this site but when I have to take time out my weekend - after a stressful work week - to deal with someone causing crap and irritation on a website, I'm not so happy.

We all have our own problems. I work too much and you're addicted to this site or yourself. I am (more like was) trying to be sympathetic but I can only go so far.

For the last time, please smarten up.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Schizophrenia
SYMPTOMS
This disorder consists of at least two of the following symptoms, for at least one month:

Delusions 
Hallucinations 
Disorganized speech (e.g., frequent derailment or incoherence) 
Grossly disorganized or catatonic behavior 
Negative symptoms (e.g., affective flattening, alogia, avolition; see below)


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Revelation said:


> > I wasn't pu.t on eart.h to make oth.er peoples lives perfect & happ.y before m.y own
> 
> 
> Well I was, at least to try anyway.
> ...


I don.t under.stand wh.at y.ou're talkin.g about.

This is ver.y stressf.ul.

I thin.k that writin.g lik.e this, to reduce my stres.s is my choi.ce. It isn't anti-social or "rude" or "insu.lting" to others. It doesn't brea.k social norms or encourage pani.c. I don.t understan.d. They're just dots. It's very nit-picky, when I haven't ev.en written an.y swea.r words or insult's or long rav.ing posts yet, or posts ab.out my Mother. I'm tryi.ng to irradicat.e the reasoning you hate.d th.at got me ban.ned. I think that "Please smarten up" is like, mo.re of the same.

I'm not ashamed of my com.ment "I wasn't pu.t on eart.h to make oth.er peoples lives perfect & happ.y before m.y own" I don.t wan.t y.ou to ma.ke me happy and per.fect Janine.
I don.t wan.t you to do anythin.g. You're trying to get me to insult you.

I don.t know what wo.rk yo.u do during the week, I can.t help you if you.r work wee.k is stressful, this isn't something I can he.lp is it?

The crap and irritation was mostly before but with out a voice (as you know) you are attacking me with your PTSD fire I've given you after a two week relief from my crap & irritation. I d.ont really thin.k there IS any. And I am hold.ing back on many thing.s myself. I cant control my en.tire environment. And at least I'm listening to you (Which is my m.ain point) I dont share you.r feelings I "like" everyone, but I feel up.set right now.

How "much" do y.ou wan.t me to sm.arten up? Please describe what you mean, my writing style is innocent. I don.t understand what's going on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Ghost I have not touched any of your posts, nor have I said anything about your writing style.

I am ONE of many moderators here, I am not Revelation..this is not my Board and I do have the ability to ban anyone. I'm staying entirely OUT of this situation and would appreciate being LEFT out of it as well.

Janine


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

JanineBaker said:


> Ghost I have not touched any of your posts, nor have I said anything about your writing style.
> 
> I am ONE of many moderators here, I am not Revelation..this is not my Board and I do have the ability to ban anyone. I'm staying entirely OUT of this situation and would appreciate being LEFT out of it as well.
> 
> Janine


I didn't know you weren't revelation. I wish you people would put these ego crushing things in PM's instead of on the s.creen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

JAG said:


> Schizophrenia
> SYMPTOMS
> This disorder consists of at least two of the following symptoms, for at least one month:
> 
> ...


What's this about? ^ ^ ^ How rude! I think YO.U are a Schizo too!


----------

